# Engine problem, ticking sound, loss of power



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Any smoke behind you when you accelerate?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Did you forget to change the oil or do you check the oil ever?


----------



## bluegreen (Jun 2, 2017)

Have´nt noticed any smoke behind as I drove just a few km after it happened but have to check again


----------



## bluegreen (Jun 2, 2017)

Oil has always been filled up and the car serviced at authorised workshop since new, now 51000 km


----------



## bluegreen (Jun 2, 2017)

Now checked and there is no smoke. The problem with loss of power is suddenly gone. But still have the warning light and some ticking noise.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You'll want to find someone with a scanner that can pull codes. In the US, many parts stores will do that for free.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

If it still has warranty i would make an appointment and go to the dealer. The trouble code would help us with what is the problem.


----------



## bluegreen (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for help, I`ll go to dealer to check code


----------



## bluegreen (Jun 2, 2017)

I have now checked fault P0299, "turbocharger". The fault is gone sometimes but soon comes back.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Boost under pressure. Maybe a Mechanic can chime in. You might need a new Turbo or there is a leak somewhere.


----------



## dovE (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a similar issue, good luck! I plan on taking mine in soon.


----------



## bluegreen (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks!
Friday I will go to a workshop to see what they find out


----------



## bluegreen (Jun 2, 2017)

This is insane!
This morning I went to workshop, left the car there and later on they call me and say the motor broke down completely when testing in workshop and has to be replaced.
I had already been told the warranty is out because the car dealer where I bought it new had it registered a few months before I bought it and 3 years already passed even though just 2 years and 9 months since I bought it. But the insurance should cover up to 8 years or 120000km......hope so....


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

bluegreen said:


> Three years I´ve owned a Cruze Station Wagon 2014 1.7D ECO MT LTZ.
> Before it was a ticking sound from engine that was increasing for some weeks, then suddenly lost power and lamp "engine fault" lit.
> Does anyone of you have an idéa about what can cause this? :mellow:


hey can you tell me why my acceleration is very weak and the needle comes back down very slow and I have no power. I installed a brand new turbo and it still has no power at all


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

There's the video I don't know if it done right but I did it


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

Well I don't know the video will not go through


----------

